# I bought a Vector Twin-Beam 3 million cp spotlight and i'm not impressed....



## arctictornado (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought a Vector Twin-Beam that has 3 million cp. I'm not impressed with it at all. In fact, the Vector 1 million cp that is only able to plug in to a 12 volt dc seems brighter. I paid $50 for the spot light at Lowe's. I'd like something a lot better and I'm willing to pay up to $100. The twin-beam is actually a little annoying. I'd like to have something with a concentrated beam. I was considering the Thor 15 million cp spot light for $80 but I have no clue what the difference will be. I've read other comments that cp isn't a good way to measure output and illumination so, in that, can ANYONE please give me a clue as what i'm looking for? all suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Greens_Rules (Feb 23, 2006)

Check E-bay for the Thor 15
I just seen a few at $37 buy it now

Rob


----------



## CLHC (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to CPF!

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## mdocod (Feb 23, 2006)

if you are comparing the "1mcp" when it is running off the car (with car running) to the "3mcp" off of it's internal batteries, then i wouldn't be suprised if you were a bit disapointed. the higher voltage in the car would make for a brighter whiter beam.


----------



## jim5 (Feb 23, 2006)

Costco (Fort Worth) still has plenty of the thors for $30.


----------



## arctictornado (Feb 23, 2006)

so i should go with the Thor 15?


----------



## mdocod (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a buddy with one of the twin-beam vectors... stock, compared to my thor when stock, the thor really wasn't ALL that much noticably brighter.. and to be honest, the vector was whiter than the thor, probably because the thor draws such incredable current it sags the voltage down more- not to mention, the bulb in the thor is really much better when driven at ~14V, under the load and the resistance in the stock wiring, high beam sags into the low 11V range, down into the 10V range with both filaments on (have to rewire the bulb to let you run both filaments, just swap ground with the terminal directly accross from it on the bulb)..

If you buy a thor and really want to be impressed- figure out some way to get the voltage up at the bulb, rewire it with heavier gage (that's what I did, gained almost a full volt at the bulb with both filaments on)... even better would be boost circuit of sorts (We have a member here, Newbie, who is working on a boost circuit, not sure when he will have them available)... 

if you could get up above 14V at the bulb, you would be at basically double the stock lumens, and much whiter.


----------



## That_Guy (Feb 24, 2006)

As I said in this thread the best halogen spotlight is the Lightforce SL240 Blitz which should be around $100.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 24, 2006)

Manny, Moe and Jack (Pep Boys)
Has the 15 million Thor for $49 before tax under the Motor Trend label.

If it's not what you were hoping for, just take it back.
They also have the 10 million for $10 less.
Very concentrated beams either way compared to that Vector twin beam.
I have that one too.


----------



## arctictornado (Feb 24, 2006)

With the input, I think i'll just go ahead with the Thor 15. I'm a newb with spotlights and I need something powerful for the woods. The twin-beam, I believe just doesn't cut it. The twin-beams, if pointed in the sky, criss cross. The two lights criss-cross making an annoying light. It isn't very bright either so I think i'm going with the Thor and then i'll see if i can learn a thing or two about modding it.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 25, 2006)

I believe mtbkndad, RalphRussell, and markdi have modded their Thors. If you look within this section of the forum, you can find picture side-by-side comparison shots. It'll take some searching though.

Enjoy!


----------



## paulr (Feb 25, 2006)

These big spotlights (Thor etc) are pretty heavy to lug around in the woods. But if that doesn't bother you maybe you should check out the Harborfreight/Costco HID spotlight. Those are $129.95 and will make a very visible beam going quite far into the sky. But they take a while to warm up to full brightness and they are huge.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93175


----------



## arctictornado (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a problem. When ever I charge the spotlight using DC it nevers reaches the green light. I charged it for 4 hours. The status lights indicate it only 3/4 charged. I bought the spotlight then I came home and checked the status light and it read 3/4 so then I decided to take it out and run it down. After running it down, I was told that I should have charged it completely before running it and it wouldn't have done that? Is there any truth to this?


----------



## DFiorentino (Feb 25, 2006)

Not that this has anything to do with anything, but if you decide to keep the Vector and want to make it better, check out how I modified mine. I'm very happy with it now and it get's much use at the home.  

-DF


----------



## markdi (Feb 25, 2006)

kool mod

2 10w hid bulbs and ballasts would be a good mod for one of those.

runtime would be great.


----------



## arctictornado (Feb 25, 2006)

DFiorentino said:


> Not that this has anything to do with anything, but if you decide to keep the Vector and want to make it better, check out how I modified mine. I'm very happy with it now and it get's much use at the home.
> 
> -DF


 
i'm keeping it. i'm going to buy another spotlight. thanks for the info!


----------



## cheapo (Feb 25, 2006)

get a HID light... you will be glad u did.

-David


----------



## CLHC (Feb 25, 2006)

I like that mod there DF. Nice!


----------



## spock (Feb 26, 2006)

artictornado, i have both the large yellow thor and the vector twin beam. my thor is very good, but tinted towards the yellow. my twinbeam is better than my thor. it is very white and throws well. this may not be everyones experience. i also have several of the vector 1 million cp aluminum lights with a built-in area light. if the area light is fluorescent, then the main light has an axial filament. this gives a good beam. the area light in some was incan. and the main light filament was at a right angle to the reflector. their beams were somewhat "ringy".


----------



## Orbit (Feb 26, 2006)

ok, 

I have used and loved for along time now, LIGHTFORCE lights, hand held and automotive.
IMHO, the hand held 240mm (also comes in 140 and 170 lightforce light is the best value for money and light output you can get, it's runtime is also very good(and you can mod it to HID if you decide it's not enough light)
have a good look at www.lightforce.net.au in their hand held range.
the battery can be mounted in a belt style or "over the shoulder" strap, the batteries are SLR's available everywhere and can be charged from your car or off mains.
they also have a "intensity adjuster" on the new hand held, such that by adjusting the switch (not sure on it's make up, but probably a variable resistor of some kind) you can have several different outputs.
the bulbs are also cheap to replace, they come with a bullet proof(quite literally i have a mpeg of one getting shot from 5m with a 12gauge and being taken too with a baseball bat) lexan plastic cover(lense) there are multipul lenses to choose from depending on your application and needs, the different lenses come in differenet colours and beam patterns.


----------



## cyberhobo (Mar 3, 2006)

The Brinkmanns 2/3 million cp are decent.


----------

